# Need help to Rewire RCS-C22 (Lionel)



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

This is the controller for an unloader/uncoupler track. First question: is the controller the same for the track with and the track without the magnet in the center? It uses a flat four wire cable. All the controllers (the ones with two red buttons) I have had the wires cut off. Old and dried out I guess. Anyway, there are four tabs to solder, but it's hard to tell which wire 1, 2, 3, 4, goes to which tab. Is there a diagram for this somewhere? Thanks for the help.

Gary


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Olsen ink to RC track

When you open the controllers be aware of the layers and the little button inserts between them The hard part is to determine if the picture is upside down like the controller is when you take it apart.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Hopefully this might help you to rewire your controllers. I used small zip ties to keep the sections of the controller together, so that it is easier to unsolder the old wire, and resolder the new wire. It involves having a "Third Hand" tool, as seen in the photos.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you, thank you!

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks! Big help.

Gary


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

It makes the whole job easier, when you can take the whole assembly out and not have to contend with melting the plastic case with the solder iron or gun. I had a diagram of which wire went to which tab, but it is MIA, as I can't find when I need it. Glad this could help.

Jerry


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The difference between the two track sections you have is the third and fourth connection are reversed. Functionally it makes no difference howeveras the connection made when you press the buttons will be the same.

My personal preference is to use old 4 conductor phone wiring because I can then follow the color coding.

This is a 6019, so it's soldered both ends but the wiring is similar.









Take a photo with your phone before you disassemble and re-assembly is a snap.









Here are some manual pages you can print and mark up.

View attachment 6019Track.pdf


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, this is great stuff!

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I just finished my first rewire and it's working great. I used four color wire to make it a bit easier like the other fellow suggested. Thanks again for your perfect response.

Gary

PS - this is to teledoc and rkenny, thanks to you both!


----------

